# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ١٢٩٦٢ لسنة ٨٢ قضائية الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٢

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٢٩٦٢ لسنة ٨٢ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٢

العنوان : محكمة النقض " سلطتها في الرجوع عن أحكامها " .

الموجز : قضاء محكمة النقض بعدم جواز الطعن استناداً إلى أن المحكمة مصدرة الحكم المطعون فيه أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ وتبينها من بعد أن محكمة الجنايات العادية هي من أصدرته. أثره : وجوب الرجوع في الحكم الصادر منها ونظر الطعن من جديد. علة ذلك ؟

القاعدة : لما كانت هذه الدائرة قضت بتاريخ ٢٢ من يناير سنة ٢٠٢٠ في الطعن رقم ١٢٩٦٢ لسنة ٨٢ قضائية بعدم جواز الطعن استناداً إلى أن المحكمة مصدرة الحكم المطعون فيه هي محكمة أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ مما يتعين معه عدم جواز الطعن بأي وجه من الوجوه في الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم أمن الدولة العليا " طوارئ " طبقاً للمادة ١٢ من القانون رقم ١٦٢ لسنة ١٩٥٨ في شأن حالة الطوارئ، وقد تبين بعدئذ أن المحكمة مصدرة الحكم المطعون فيه هي محكمة جنايات عادية. لما كان ذلك، ولئن كانت محكمة النقض هي خاتمة المطاف وأحكامها باتة لا سبيل للطعن فيها، إلا أن قضاء الدوائر الجنائية بالمحكمة قد جرى على الرجوع في أحكامها في أحوال مخصوصة تحقيقاً لحسن سير العدالة - ومن بينها تلك الحالة - فإنه يتعين الرجوع في ذلك الحكم ونظر الطعن من جديد.

الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمة النقض

دائرة الأربعاء ( د ) الجنائية

الطعن رقم ١٢٩٦٢ لسنة ٨٢ القضائية

جلسة الأربعاء الموافق ٢٢ من سبتمبر سنة ٢٠٢١

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
برئاسة السيد القاضي/ مصطفى حسان " نائب رئيس المحكمة "

وعضوية السادة القضاة/ علاء الين مرسي وخلف عبد الحافظ ونادر جويلى وأحمد مدحت نبيه

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

" الوقائـــع "

اتهمت النيابة العامة الطاعن بأنه:

- أحرز بغير ترخيص سلاحاً نارياً مششخنًا (طبنجة فردية الطلقات).

- أحرز ذخيرة مما تستعمل على السلاح الناري محل الاتهام الأول دون أن يكون مرخصاً بحيازته أو إحرازه.

- أحدث عمداً جرحاً للمجنى عليه/ .... بأن أطلق صوبه عياراً نارياً من السلاح الناري موضوع الاتهام الأول فأحدث به الإصابات الموصوفة بتقرير الطب الشرعي وقد نشأ عن ذلك عجز عن أشغاله الشخصية مدة تزيد عن عشرين يوماً على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.

وأحالته الى محكمة جنايات أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ بالـ .... لمعاقبته طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة.

وادعى مدنياً قبل المتهم بمبلغ عشرة آلاف وواحد جنيه على سبيل التعويض المدني المؤقت.

والمحكمة المذكورة قضت بجلسة .. من .... سنة ٢٠١٢ وعملً بالمواد ١/١، ٦، ٢٦/٢، ٥، ٣٠/١ من القانون ٣٩٤ لسنة ١٩٥٤ المعدل بالقانونين رقمي ٢٦ لسنة ١٩٧٨، ١٦٥ لسنة ١٩٨١ والبند أ من القسم الأول من الجدول رقم ٣ الملحق بالقانون الأول والمستبدل بقرار وزير الداخلية، والمادة ٢٤١/١،٢ من قانون العقوبات والمادتين ١٧، ٣٢/٢ من ذات القانون حضورياً:

 أولاً: بمعاقبته بالحبس مع الشغل لمدة سنة واحدة وتغريمه خمسمائة جنيه ومصادرة السلاح المضبوط وألزمته المصاريف الجنائية.

ثانياً: بإحالة الدعوى المدنية إلى المحكمة المدنية المختصة وتحديد جلسة لنظرها أمامها وأبقت الفصل في مصروفاتها.

فطعن الأستاذ/ .... المحامي بصفته وكيلاً عن المحكوم عليه في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض بتاريخ ١٠ من أكتوبر لسنة ٢٠١٢.

وأودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن بتاريخ ٣ من نوفمبر لسنة ٢٠١٢ موقَّع عليها من ذات المحامي.

وتقدَّم الأستاذ / .... المحامي بصفته وكيلاً عن المحكوم عليه / .... بطلب التمس فيه الرجوع عن الحكم الصادر بجلسة .. من .... سنة ٢٠٢٠.

وحيث تقدم المكتب الفني لمحكمة النقض بمذكرة بشأن الطلب المعروض انتهى فيه إلى عرض الأمر على الدائرة المختصة.

وحيث تأشر على الطلب من السيد الأستاذ القاضي رئيس الدائرة بتحديد جلسة اليوم نظر الطعن.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المحكمــة

حيث إن هذه الدائرة قضت بتاريخ ٢٢ من يناير سنة ٢٠٢٠ في الطعن رقم ١٢٩٦٢ لسنة ٨٢ قضائية بعدم جواز الطعن استنادا إلى أن المحكمة مصدرة الحكم المطعون فيه هي محكمة أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ مما يتعين معه عدم جواز الطعن بأي وجه من الوجوه في الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم أمن الدولة العليا " طوارئ " طبقا للمادة ١٢ من القانون رقم ١٦٢ لسنة ١٩٥٨ في شأن حالة الطوارئ، وقد تبين بعدئذ أن المحكمة مصدرة الحكم المطعون فيه هي محكمة جنايات عادية، لما كان ذلك، ولئن كانت محكمة النقض هي خاتمة المطاف وأحكامها باته لا سبيل للطعن فيها، إلا أن قضاء الدوائر الجنائية بالمحكمة قد جرى على الرجوع في أحكامها في أحوال مخصوصة تحقيقات لحسن سير العدالة - ومن بينها تلك الحالة - فإنه يتعين الرجوع في ذلك الحكم ونظر الطعن من جديد.

وحيث إن الطعن قد استوفى الشكل المقرر في القانون.

وحيث إن الطاعن ينعي على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجرائم إحراز سلاح ناري مششخن "طبنجة" وذخائرها بدون ترخيص، والضرب البسيط بأداة، قد شابه القصور والتناقض في التسبيب والفساد في الاستدلال والإخلال بحق الدفاع والخطأ في تطبيق القانون، ذلك بأنه لم يبين الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة وظروفها بيانا كافيا تتحقق به أركان جريمة السلاح الناري التي دانه بها ودوره في الواقعة سيما عدم ضبط السلاح معه أو ضبطه متلبسا بها، وتناقض الحكم في أسبابه بإيراده في بيان الواقعة أن إصابة المجني عليه بقدمه اليمنى ثم عاد في إيراده أقوال المجني عليه أن إصابته بقدمه اليسرى مما ينبئ باضطراب الواقعة في ذهن المحكمة، وعول في الإدانة على أقوال المجني عليه رغم تناقضها بمحضر الشرطة عنها بتحقيقات النيابة العامة بشان نوع السلاح المستخدم في الواقعة وكيفية حدوثها والتفت عن دفاعه في هذا الشأن وعن أقواله بمجلس القضاء وبانتفاء صلته بالواقعة وعدم وجوده على مسرحها، واستند لتحريات المباحث رغم مخالفتها للثابت بالمستندات وأغفل دفعيه ببطلان القبض عليه لحصوله خارج اختصاص مجريه المكاني ولصدور الإذن به من غير مختص مكانياً لإصداره، فضلاً عن أن المحكمة إستبدت بها الرغبة في الإدانة، وحصلت الواقعة بالمخالفة للثابت بالأوراق، وأغفلت دفوعه الجوهرية بحافظة مستنداته، وأخيراً قضت بمصادرة السلاح رغم عدم ضبطه. كل ذلك مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.

وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه قد بيّن واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به الأركان القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها وأورد على ثبوتها في حقه أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه عليها، وجاء استعراض المحكمة لأدلة الدعوى على نحو يدل على أنها محصتها التمحيص الكافي وألمت بها إلماماً شاملاً يفيد أنها قامت بما ينبغي عليها من تدقيق البحث لتعرف الحقيقة، لما كان ذلك وكان القانون لم يرسم شكلاً خاصاً يصوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التي وقعت فيها فمتى كان مجموع ما أورده الحكم - كما هو الحال في الدعوى المعروضة - كافياً في تفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها حسبما استخلصته المحكمة كان ذلك محققاً لحكم القانون، فإنه ينحسر عن الحكم دعوى القصور في التسبيب التي يرميه بها الطاعن.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان يكفي لتحقق جريمة إحراز أو حيازة سلاح ناري بدون ترخيص مجرد الإحراز أو الحيازة المادية طالت أو قصرت وأيا كان الباعث عليها ولو كانت لأمر عارض أو طارئ، لأن قيام هذه الجريمة لا يتطلب سوى القصد الجنائي العام الذي يتحقق بمجرد إحراز أو حيازة السلاح الناري بدون ترخيص عن علم واردة، وكان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تستمد اقتناعها بثبوت الجريمة من أي دليل تطمئن إليه طالما أن هذا الدليل له مأخذه الصحيح من الأوراق، وكان الأصل أن الجرائم على اختلاف أنواعها - إلا ما استثنى بنص خاص- جائز إثباتها بكافة الطرق القانونية ومنها البينة وقرائن الأحوال وأن جرائم إحراز أو حيازة السلاح الناري والذخيرة التي دين الطاعن بها لا يشملها استثناء فإنه يجري عليها ما يجري على سائر المسائل الجنائية من طرق الإثبات، ومن ثم فإن الحكم إذ استدل على نسبة هاتين الجريمتين للطاعن من أقوال شاهدي الإثبات وتقرير الطب الشرعي، فإن استدلاله يكون سائغا ومن شأنه أن يؤدي إلى ما رتبه عليه، ولا يقدح في سلامة استدلال الحكم عدم ضبط السلاح الناري والذخيرة مع الطاعن ما دام أم المحكمة قد اقتنعت من الأدلة السائغة التي أوردتها أنه كان محرزا لهما، ومن ثم فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد يكون غير قويم. 

لما كان ذلك وكان البين من سياق الحكم المطعون فيه أنه أورد في بيان الواقعة أن إصابة المجني عليه بقدمه اليمنى، فإن ما أورده الحكم - في موضع آخر منه - أن إصابته بقدمه اليسرى لا يقدح في سلامته إذ هو مجرد خطأ مادي وزلة قلم لا تخفى، فضلا عن أن مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه تنبئ عن أن المحكمة ألمت بواقعة الدعوى وأحاطت بالاتهام المسند إلى الطاعن ودانته بالأدلة السائغة التي أخذت بها وهي على بينة من أمرها فإن مجادلتها في ذلك بدعوى الفساد في الاستدلال، وباختلال صورة الواقعة لديها ينطوي على منازعة موضوعية فيما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الشأن يكون غير سديد. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان ما أورده الحكم ودلل به على مقارفة الطاعن للجرائم التي دين بها كاف وسائغ ولا يتنافر مع الاقتضاء العقلي والمنطقي فإن ما يثيره الطاعن من منازعة في سلامة ما استخلصته المحكمة من أوراق الدعوى وما تم فيها من تحقيقات لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً في سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها مما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تستمد اقتناعها بثبوت الجريمة من أي دليل تطمئن إليه طالما أن هذا الدليل له مأخذه الصحيح من الأوراق، وكان من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص من أقوال الشهود وسائر العناصر المطروحة أمامها على بسط البحث الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى حسبما يؤدي إليه اقتناعها وأن تطرح ما يخلفها من صور أخرى مادام استخلاصها سائغا مستندا إلى أدلة مقبولة في العقل والمنطق ولها أصلها في الأوراق، وأن وزن أقوال الشهود وتقدير الظروف التي يؤدون فيها شهاداتهم وتعويل القضاء على أقوالهم مهما وجه إليها من مطاعن وحام حولها من الشبهات كل ذلك مرجعه إلى محكمة الموضوع تنزله المنزلة التي تراها وتقدره التقدير الذي تطمئن إليه، وهي متى أخذت بشهاداتهم فإن ذلك يفيد أنها أطرحت جميع الاعتبارات التي ساقها الدفاع لحملها على عدم الأخذ بها وأن تناقض الشاهد أو اختلاف رواية شهود الإثبات في بعض تفاصيلها لا يعيب الحكم ولا يقدح في سلامته ما دامت المحكمة قد استخلصت الحقيقة من أقوالهم استخلاصا سائغا لا تناقض فيه - كما هو الحال في الدعوى الراهنة - كما أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تأخذ بأقوال الشاهد في أية مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى ولو خالف أقواله أمامها، وأنه لا يشترط في شهادة الشاهدة أن تكون واردة على الحقيقة المراد إثباتها بأكملها وبجميع تفاصيلها على وجه دقيق، بل يكفي أن يكون من شأن تلك الشهادة أن تؤدي إلى هذه الحقيقة باستنتاج سائغ تجريه محكمة الموضوع يتلاءم به ما قاله الشاهد بالقدر الذي رواه مع عناصر الإثبات الأخرى المطروحة أمامها، وأنه لا يشترط أن تكون الأدلة التي يركن إليها الحكم بحيث ينبئ كل دليل منها ويقطع في كل جزئية من جزئيات الدعوى إذ الأدلة في المواد الجنائية متساندة يكمل بعضها بعضا ومنها مجتمعة تتكون عقيدة المحكمة فلا ينظر إلى دليل بعينه لمناقشته على حدة دون باقي الأدلة بل يكفي أن تكون الأدلة في مجموعها كوحدة مؤدية إلى ما قصده الحكم منها ومنتجة في اقتناع المحكمة واطمئنانها إلى ما انتهت إليه، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد كشف عن اطمئنانه إلى أقوال المجني عليه وأقوال شاهد الإثبات الثاني - الضابط - واقتناعه بوقوع الحادث على الصورة التي شهدا بها، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن من منازعة حول تصوير المحكمة للواقعة أو في تصديقها لأقوال المجني عليه أو محاولة تجريحها ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي في تقدير الدليل وهو ما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع ولا تجوز مجادلتها فيه أو مصادرة عقيدتها بشأنه أمام محكمة النقض. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن ما تمسك به الطاعن من عدم معقولية الواقعة وإنتفاء صلته بها وعدم وجوده على مسرحها لا يعدو أن يكون دفاعاً موضوعياً وكان من المقرر أن المحكمة ليست ملزمة بتتبع المتهم في كافة مناحي دفاعه الموضوعي والرد على كل شبهة يثيرها استقلالاً إذ أن الرد يستفاد دلالة من أدلة الثبوت التي أوردها الحكم وفى عدم إيرادها لهذا الدفاع أو ردها عليه ما يدل على أنها أطرحته اطمئناناً منها إلى أدلة الثبوت التي أقامت عليها قضاءها ومن ثم فإنه تنحسر عن الحكم قالة الإخلال بحق الدفاع. لما كان ذلك وكان من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تعول في تكوين عقيدتها على ما جاء بتحريات الشرطة باعتبارها قرينة معززة لما ساقته من أدلة أساسية، فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم من تعويل على تحريات الشرطة رغم مخالفتها للثابت بالمستندات، ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي في سلطة محكمة الموضوع في تقدير أدلة الدعوى مما يخرج عن رقابة محكمة النقض. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان البين من مطالعة محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن الطاعن لم يثر شيئا أمام محكمة الموضوع بخصوص ما يدعيه من بطلان القبض عليه لحصوله خارج اختصاص مجريه المكاني ولصدور الإذن به من غير مختص مكانياً لإصداره، وكانت مدونات الحكم قد خلت مما يرشح ببطلان إذن التفتيش فإنه لا يقبل طرح ذلك لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض نظراً لأنه يقتضي تحقيقاً تنأى عنه وظيفة محكمة النقض. لما كان ذلك، وكانت حالة الانتقام والرغبة في إدانة الطاعن كلها مسائل داخلية تقوم في نفس القاضي وتتعلق بشخصه وضميره وترك المشرع أمر تقدير الإدانة لتقدير القاضي وما تطمئن إليه نفسه ويرتاح إليه وجدانه ومن ثم فإن ما يثار في هذا المنحى لا يصح أن ينبني عليه وجه الطعن. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنه يجب لقبول وجه الطعن أن يكون واضحا محددا، وكان الطاعن لم يفصح بأسباب طعنه عن ماهية مخالفة الحكم في تحصيله للواقعة للثابت بالأوراق وأوجه دفوع الطاعن الجوهرية التي أغفلها، فإن ما يثيره في هذا الخصوص لا يكون مقبول. لما كان ذلك، وكان لا مصلحة للطاعن فيما يثيره عن خطأ الحكم في قضائه بمصادرة السلاح رغم عدم ضبطه، ويكون نعيه في هذا الشأن في غير ذي محل. وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه برغم تطبيقه الفقرة الثانية من المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات قد قضى بمعاقبة الطاعن بالحبس مع الشغل لمدة سنة وبتغريمه خمسمائة جنيه مع أن عقوبة الجريمة الأشد وهى إحراز سلاح ناري مششخن طبقًا لنص المادة ٢٦ / ٢ من القانون رقم ٣٩٤ لسنة ١٩٥٤ المعدل الساري وقت الواقعة وبعد إعمال المادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات هي السجن أو الحبس دون غرامة، فإنه يتعين تصحيحه بإلغاء عقوبة الغرامة المقضي بها عملًا بالحق المخول لمحكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩ من نقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم إذا تعلق الأمر بمخالفة القانون، ولو لم يرد هذا الوجه في أسباب الطعن. لما كان ما تقدم فإن الطعن برمته يكون على غير أساس متعينا رفضه موضوعاً.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...677&&ja=294197

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٢٩٦٢ لسنة ٨٢ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٢

مرفق ملف الحكم

----------

